# Concept 10 sound system



## concept 10 (Nov 2, 2015)

]Hi all, not home theatre but does sound impressive in the house , I have been building since about 78 but drifted into other hobbies for a time, a few years ago I started helping out a friend who has a massive dance pa system and quickly realised I had been missing the fun of building and using a quality sound system so I decided to build a new system for myself
After looking and listening to quite a few rigs I came to the decision to build something diferent, I wanted a bass cabinet that covered sub, bass and kick, far to many boxes in modern systems in my opinion, I also didnt want massive drivers as they are very expensive and heavy to tranport, the name of the system is Concept 10 because the biggest driver is 10 inches, I was told I had no chance of competing in the bass heavy pa world with such small cones, how wrong thet were, each bass cabinet contains one driver, they will play down to 20hz and up to 300hz but the sweet spot seems to be 25 to 260, in this band they are very flat, very detailed, relatively distortion free and very powerful, 600 rms per cab, 8 cabs in total, as well as the cab design being very different from the norm I also wanted to tackle the thermal issues that heavy prolonged bass creates so each driver has its own active cooling system, in tests I ran two cabs very hard for an hour, the cab with the system turned on was half the temperature of the other cab at the voice coil, result, anyway i will put up some pics and cover the development and build of the mid tops.

kind regards


----------



## concept 10 (Nov 2, 2015)

The bass drivers I am using are old and very rare, they were made by Volt in 1986, my drivers were originally used by Malcolm Hill (Hill Audio), i bought 5 in very poor condition hoping to find more but sadly ive had no luck, David Lythe at Volt has very kindly given me permission to remanufacture enough for my needs and this is happening as we speak, the motor structure is massive, the magnet is almost as big as the basket, 12mm of xmax, fs30hz, 4 layer 3inch voice coil, duel lower suspension and butyl rubber surround, in the words of Malcolm hill, "they weighed a ton, cost an arm and a leg but sounded absolutely beautiful" I agree with him on all points.


----------

